# Nantahala Nightmare (Tour de Nantahala) - October 25



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Any of you riding the Tour de Nantahala on OCT 25? 

Nice ride with a bit of good climbing tossed in. 

http://www.noc.com/index.php/tour-de-nantahala.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1239939&page=2&highlight=nantahala


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

deadlegs said:


> Any of you riding the Tour de Nantahala on OCT 25?
> 
> Nice ride with a bit of good climbing tossed in.
> 
> ...


I'll be doing the Wayah Loop (metric) with several friends. On Sunday, we're going over to the Tour de Franklin for the metric there. There's a century that day too for those interested.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope to be there. Hopefully autumn will be in full glory. Has anyone done this ride? I was wondering how it compares to Tour De Tuck.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

longcrank said:


> I hope to be there. Hopefully autumn will be in full glory. Has anyone done this ride? I was wondering how it compares to Tour De Tuck.


Generally easier than the TdT but different. Whereas the TdT has very long sustained climbs, the TdN has a couple steep climbs, last 2 miles of Stecoah and 3.4 on Wayah, most of the ride is a series of long rollers though short climbs may be a better description. There is less climbing overall on the TdN.


----------



## jkg (Dec 13, 2005)

*TdN vs. Tour de Franklin*

It looks like there is a Tour de Franklin that looks similar on the next day. I'll be in the area (Asheville) visiting and working and I'll have my bike that week so I was thinking of doing one or the other (both???). Any views on the difference. I'm looking for one with a little bit of a competitive air to it, I'm just cat 5 (I'll keep up with 4s maybe). Anyone ever do both of these?


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

jkg said:


> It looks like there is a Tour de Franklin that looks similar on the next day. I'll be in the area (Asheville) visiting and working and I'll have my bike that week so I was thinking of doing one or the other (both???). Any views on the difference. I'm looking for one with a little bit of a competitive air to it, I'm just cat 5 (I'll keep up with 4s maybe). Anyone ever do both of these?


I think there will be a bit of a faster crowd at the Nantahala ride. I assume you are considering the century routes? Both are nice routes but the Franklin ride is on generally quieter roads, though both are very rural. 

I think I would just choose the ride that looks to have the better weather that day. Usually the TdN will have more riders than the TdF. Heck, just do both!


----------

